
Ask HN: What to do with 10% of UK LTD i can't work at anymore - leavemealone123
I own small share of a company that never made it out of startup stage and that now earns  30k$&#x2F;year (advertising and couple of remaining clients), which gets divided among owners as pocket money. Old feuds and intolerances exploded in an argument that now makes it impossible for me to continue working. I feel so bitter about everything that i want out, but i am in such a bad relation with everybody else that amicable split is no longer possible. 
Apart from giving up on everything, is there anything i can make out of this for time i invested?
======
mtmail
Depending on the contract you're allowed to sell the share. The company might
have the right to counter-offer or refuse the buyer. At best the company or
another shareholder buys the share. Given the conflict between shareholders
I'd say you only have those dividends ongoing.

~~~
leavemealone123
Bottom line: I get what they want to give me? If they decide no dividends this
year, i get big fat zero :)

Considering amount of bad blood among us, i think i will just return shares
and hope i never, ever meet them face to face again.

